# John Deere 332 diesel runs fine for 10 minutes



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

My 1986 JD332 (3 cylinder Yanmar diesel) runs great then the battery light begins to flash rapidly, then it loses power and dies. When cool it starts right up. Already checked the fuel cap and vent. I've replaced all filters, fluids, voltage rectifier, and fixed old hoses. Anybody have any ideas? This machine has run flawlessly since I bought it in 86, and I want to keep it going.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Old332.

Welcome to the TF. 

The flashing battery light indicates a problem with the charging system.

Your tractor should have an alternator and regulator. My GUESS is that one of them has developed a temperature sensitive short circuit. 

Your Yanmar diesel may require 12V power to hold the fuel cutoff solenoid in the run position?? A short may cause the solenoid to drop out and kill the engine??

Something to think about.


----------



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and your advice! I will check the alternator etc. I don't see the battery losing charge though. If the fuel solenoid was an issue, would it stop dead?
When the problem occurs, she starts missing, and acting like you're squeezing a fuel line, before it peters out altogether. Thanks again for helping.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like injectors may need some attention.


----------



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

To take a look-see at the injectors, are they normally exploded in the Engine service manuals (if so I'll get one and rebuild them, as I'm a machinist with experience in such things), or are they just replaced? I see that many of these diesels go to the lawn-in-the-sky when their injectors go bad.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The fuel solenoid on that engine is,I believe fed from the alternator,through a relay.
Might want to check it.


----------



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks! Will check when this 100+ weather breaks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Old332,

I have a small Kubota diesel that has a dynamo and regulator similar to your Yanmar diesel. What I have encountered over the years is connection problems between the dynamo and regulator. I have had to install "jumper wires" around two plugs due to burned terminals internally. Check your wires....it's cheaper to fix them than to buy a new dynamo & regulator (and then fix them)!


----------



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks BigT
I am really hoping this is the problem! I Have seen and fixed burned connectors on this tractor in the past. I'll check the alternator wires.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a 332 my self I have had the problem with the fuel shutoff but doesn't seem the problem


----------



## Old332 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks 318.
The shutoff looks good, and stays open while it's "trying" to run. The battery light flashing does point to an electrical issue. All grounds look good, as do the wires from alternator to regulator.
I bought a disc of the technical manual, but it's a lousy PDF and really hard to read. Be careful everybody if you buy these.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's electric


----------

